# Emerging Issues Videos...



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

There are good service departments and bad ones. People don't get brushed off by GM; they get brushed off by bad dealers with bad service departments. The competent ones out there generally handle problems very professionally. You just need to find said dealers.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> There are good service departments and bad ones. People don't get brushed off by GM; they get brushed off by bad dealers with bad service departments. The competent ones out there generally handle problems very professionally. You just need to find said dealers.


I agree completely, but how does a customer go about finding a competent dealer service department? Beyond word of mouth, and trial & error, there doesn't seem to be any way of determining good vs. bad ones. I have talked to a few service departments in my area, but I always leave feeling like I've just witnessed a song & dance presentation. We see folks post here about how they were mistreated by a dealership, but no one identifies them. I have seen only one poster who gave his dealership an attaboy on service here. 

For what it's worth, I don't see people complaining, or having services issues, on the Mazda sites like you do on Cruze sites, so my take is that there is something amiss with Chevy service for the Cruze.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> I agree completely, but how does a customer go about finding a competent dealer service department? Beyond word of mouth, and trial & error, there doesn't seem to be any way of determining good vs. bad ones. I have talked to a few service departments in my area, but I always leave feeling like I've just witnessed a song & dance presentation. We see folks post here about how they were mistreated by a dealership, but no one identifies them. I have seen only one poster who gave his dealership an attaboy on service here.
> 
> For what it's worth, I don't see people complaining, or having services issues, on the Mazda sites like you do on Cruze sites, so my take is that there is something amiss with Chevy service for the Cruze.


It's possible, but I've spoken to plenty of Mazda owners who have had their share if problems. No dealership is immune to these issues. I test drove the Mazda3 when looking for a car and I simply didn't think it was as refined as the Cruze, or as quick, or as comfortable, or as "upscale" if that word can even be used for an economy car. 

I think the thing to remember is that if you have an issue, drop it off at your dealer and immediately contact GM customer support to have them create a case for you. I've discovered that dealerships are much more careful with cars when they know big brother in GM headquarters is watching over their shoulder to make sure everything gets done correctly. In that way, everything that happens is also kept on file with GM and not only can they use that information in your favor should a certain issue reoccur or not be fixed correctly, but it also helps them better inform dealerships of the potential issues. 

I can't complain about the Cruze; 4400 miles down and the suspension issue is the only one they've had to fixed, and they did a good job of that one. Of course, I also had a GM Case manager calling me every Friday give me status updates.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I am still not happy with the transmission, but other than that my car has been good with me.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> I am still not happy with the transmission, but other than that my car has been good with me.


I agree, mine has started slipping while changing gears within the last few weeks...


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I test drove the Mazda3 when looking for a car and I simply didn't think it was as refined as the Cruze, or as quick, or as comfortable, or as "upscale" if that word can even be used for an economy car.
> 
> I think the thing to remember is that if you have an issue, drop it off at your dealer and immediately contact GM customer support to have them create a case for you. I've discovered that dealerships are much more careful with cars when they know big brother in GM headquarters is watching over their shoulder to make sure everything gets done correctly. In that way, everything that happens is also kept on file with GM and not only can they use that information in your favor should a certain issue reoccur or not be fixed correctly, but it also helps them better inform dealerships of the potential issues.


I agree that the Mazda is none of attributes you describe. We've had one in our garage since '03 and while it is not as refined as the Cruze, it has only been to the dealer once for a key fob reflash. 

Your advice about contacting GM customer support when leaving the car for service is the best tactic I've seen. I have two long term Chevy dealerships (both date to the '40s) within 10 miles of me, but I have no experience with them. I would hope they are good, but I can't tell from just talking to them. My issue is that the last three cars I have owned ('92 Saturn SC, '97 Honda Civic, & '03 Mazda Protege5) didn't require any warranty, or post warranty visits. If I buy a Cruze, I'm not thrilled with the prospect of dealer warranty service, given what I have been reading. Still, I like the idea of having each visit tracked by a GM case. Thanks.


----------



## Cruze572 (Dec 20, 2011)

I think it would be a good idea to start a thread on here about good and bad dealership encounters and the names of these dealerships. Maybe if dealerships are getting a bad reputation on here for poor service, less people will buy cars from these dealerships and maybe they will step up their service department for better customer support.


----------



## upstater (Feb 22, 2011)

Please keep in mind that GM downsized it dealer base about 5 years ago. That was before O'lBammie took over. They got rid of a lot of the smaller dealers in favor of the cluster f's we are dealing with now. I know my local dealer was always being pushed hard to sell more cars like the big boys did. Well, the little guy had a consistant 100% CSI rating from his customers and the others were in the 60 and 70 CSI rating. They are still standing and the little guy is gone. 

I think their service departments are jamb packed and they have risen to their level of incompetence. They do not have time to focus on future service issues coming down the pike. Heck, I had to call my mega dealers service department 3 times yesterday to see if my work van was ready as they first estimated. First time the young lady left my message on a manager's desk and was surprised no one had gotten back to me. Two hours later still no call. Same young lady stated "that's not good". 

I have to agree with her.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

iCruze2 said:


> I agree, mine has started slipping while changing gears within the last few weeks...




iCruze2,
I would suggest that you take your Cruze into your dealership and have them look at your transmission for you. If you would like I can call and set up an appointment for you; I would just need you to send me a PM with your VIN, current mileage, full name and phone number if you would like me to do so. If you have any further questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## chuck5330 (Oct 1, 2011)

Stacy rocks when it comes to helping us out. I know because she has and is helping me get my issued looked at. My issue is with the stereo issue most of us are having. I plan on mentioning that GM cust. svc. made the appt. because yes it does make a difference. Thankfully my local dealership, although SUCKS when it comes to selling vehicles, absolutely ROCKS in their svc. dept. Hopefully Friday won't make me eat my words, lol.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

upstater said:


> Please keep in mind that GM downsized it dealer base about 5 years ago. That was before O'lBammie took over. They got rid of a lot of the smaller dealers in favor of the cluster f's we are dealing with now. I know my local dealer was always being pushed hard to sell more cars like the big boys did. Well, the little guy had a consistant 100% CSI rating from his customers and the others were in the 60 and 70 CSI rating. They are still standing and the little guy is gone.
> 
> I think their service departments are jamb packed and they have risen to their level of incompetence. They do not have time to focus on future service issues coming down the pike. Heck, I had to call my mega dealers service department 3 times yesterday to see if my work van was ready as they first estimated. First time the young lady left my message on a manager's desk and was surprised no one had gotten back to me. Two hours later still no call. Same young lady stated "that's not good".
> 
> I have to agree with her.


How do you find out the customer satisfaction ratings of a given dealership? Knowing how to do that would be a valuable tool for those looking to buy a car and wanting to find the best dealer at which to do so.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> How do you find out the customer satisfaction ratings of a given dealership? Knowing how to do that would be a valuable tool for those looking to buy a car and wanting to find the best dealer at which to do so.


There is a website called Dealer Rater (DealerRater - Car Dealer Reviews, Car Dealer Directory, Vehicles For Sale, Vehicle Recalls) that rates individual dealerships and their service departments. It allows for written reviews by the consumer and rates the dealership on a 1 - 5 scale. However, it is subscription membership for the dealerships (like Top Tier Gas), so less than half of the dealerships shown are "certified". Still it is a starting point. You have to read the reviews to see how the service department rates. There could be a better source, but it's all I've found so far.


----------



## upstater (Feb 22, 2011)

The CSI rating is determined by the customers responses on the survey's that Chevrolet Motor Division sends out. "Completely Satisfied" responses equals a 100% rating. These surveys are GM internal and only the dealers get the ratings. The other dealers use to be able to see(maybe still can) everyone elses ratings as well as their own. My local dealer use to post the ratings in his showroom along with the district manager's Traveling CSI Trophy. The trophy did not travel much. It was in that dealership for most of the year.

Perhaps asking the dealer you are considering doing business with what their CSI rating is for both sales and service satisfaction would be a good start.


----------



## DCfromSTP (Mar 26, 2012)

You never hear the story about the great customer service. Its expected. You hear about the bad ones because people are mad and feel they need to share it. Its just how people work. I’m not having great luck with me deal so I am telling people. Yesterday I went to the DMV (normally a nightmare) they guy that help me was great, but didn’t tell anyone about it because that’s how it should be.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

upstater said:


> The CSI rating is determined by the customers responses on the survey's that Chevrolet Motor Division sends out. "Completely Satisfied" responses equals a 100% rating. These surveys are GM internal and only the dealers get the ratings. The other dealers use to be able to see(maybe still can) everyone elses ratings as well as their own. My local dealer use to post the ratings in his showroom along with the district manager's Traveling CSI Trophy. The trophy did not travel much. It was in that dealership for most of the year.
> 
> Perhaps asking the dealer you are considering doing business with what their CSI rating is for both sales and service satisfaction would be a good start.


Very Interesting! This is the first I have heard of this rating. None of the service managers I have spoken with even mentioned it. Perhaps theirs is not good and thus they didn't mention it. Guess I'll have to revisit and see what is said of this CSI rating.


----------



## upstater (Feb 22, 2011)

Service ratings use to be called (may still be) Service Satisfaction Index or SSI. It is a seperate rating from the Purchase and Delivery questionaire rating. The dealer principal receives the multi page report summary for sales and service.


----------



## djjaes (Dec 3, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> There are good service departments and bad ones. People don't get brushed off by GM; they get brushed off by bad dealers with bad service departments. The competent ones out there generally handle problems very professionally. You just need to find said dealers.



I disagree with the statement that GM doesn't brush people off. I was recently told thereof I keep bring in my car for service (trying to resolve issues with my car that dealership can't seen to fix/find) that I will have to start paying each time it's in the shop. I still.have a full warranty.and an extended service contract. So, I have been brushed off by GM.


----------

